# "The Java Linux Plug-in Question"



## Niatross (Nov 29, 2012)

I use "openjdk" and the "iced tea plug-in for Java" on an amd64 platform, but I'm curious about a few things:

I have a few questions regarding the following ports:


```
linux-sun-jdk15
linux-sun-jdk16
linux-sun-jdk17
linux-sun-jre15
linux-sun-jre16
linux-sun-jre17
```

I noticed that all these ports allow the user to download a 32-bit version of a JDK or JRE from Oracle and inside these JDK's and JRE's resides a 32-bit version of the Java plug-in. Will a 32-bit Java plug-in work on a 64-bit version of Firefox?

Note:
I know you can run other types of Linux 32-bit plugins (ex: Flash, Adobe, etc) on a 64-bit version of Firefox using the "nspluginwrapper", but Java seems to be different and cannot be wrapped using the "nspluginwrapper".

Since you cannot wrap Java with "nspluginwrapper", can you use a native version of Firefox with the plug-ins (listed above) or are you restricted to only using the "linux-firefox" version?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 30, 2012)

FreeBSD has several available Java providers, including OpenJDK and Oracleâ€™s JDK. Normally is recommended java/openjdk6 for most people. Itâ€™s by far the easiest to install and is compatible with the java/icedtea-web browser plugin. The plugin from IcedTea which is based on OpenJDK and gcjwebplugin. It works great on x86 and x86_64. See http://icedtea.classpath.org.

Everything related to the subject, you can look at the website of FreeBSD Java(R) Project.

Most discussion about it is done on And the freebsd-java mailing lists: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-java. 

And the GNU/Linux distro package list: http://mail.openjdk.java.net/mailman/listinfo/distro-pkg-dev.


----------

